# Eggs on glass?



## joe Rockhead (Sep 24, 2015)

No, its not a new breakfast item at the diner...

This is my first time keeping RCS. Their fascinating to watch. Its 10g planted in Eco-Complete. About 10 shrimp, half doz neon's and 3 Albino cories . 3 months old. I use Excel 1 ml.once a week. I also used Flourish 1 ml. a couple of times but had shrimp die the next day. It looks like the shrimp are laying eggs on the front glass,in the line of the filter(AC-50)return flow. This is the second time it has happened. Anyone know why? Any suggestions?


----------



## joycould (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't think shrimp lay eggs on glass but hold them until they hatch. How many cories do you have?


----------



## joe Rockhead (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for the reply 
3 cories. ill post up a picture when i get home from work. There must be 40-50 eggs


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, not shrimp, shrimp carry their eggs under their belly until they hatch fully formed. If the eggs are large and are scattered around the tank 1 per spot then its the cories, if they are small, clustered together and surrounded by jelly its snail eggs.


----------



## joe Rockhead (Sep 24, 2015)

These are the eggs. Definitely not snail eggs ! Do cories lay so many ? 















Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

They look like cory eggs to me. Congrats!

You don't have nerite snails do you?


----------



## geekdad (Oct 10, 2014)

Yup those are Cory eggs. You can scrape them off carefully with a credit card and put them in another tank. They'll hatch in 3 days.


----------



## joe Rockhead (Sep 24, 2015)

That's Cool...Thanks for the help. I`m going to get them to a safe place for now.
No Zapins I don't have nerite snails . Some MTS an a assassin


----------



## geekdad (Oct 10, 2014)

Did they hatch?


----------



## joe Rockhead (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks for asking geekdad 
Sadly, no  By the time I got them into a safe container it was already too late. The 3 parents are still doing well so I hope that they lay eggs again. This time I'll know what they are! & be ready for them.


----------



## DrEd (May 5, 2009)

joe Rockhead said:


> Thanks for asking geekdad
> Sadly, no  By the time I got them into a safe container it was already too late. The 3 parents are still doing well so I hope that they lay eggs again. This time I'll know what they are! & be ready for them.


Funny thing is that they eat their own eggs.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------

